# Lizzo chilling



## Rakim (Jan 19, 2022)

My Dragon taking a look at the goods.  Even sampled a leaf or 3. Lmfao. She's going to be High.


----------



## boo (Jan 19, 2022)

not after eating plants...how long have you been killing them...


----------



## Rakim (Jan 19, 2022)

Killing what. Who ever you are. Thats her first time. I didn't feed her. She went on her own. So,lets get that straight. All my animals are healthy and well taken care of. Lmfao.  Troll


----------



## boo (Jan 19, 2022)

get your **** out of a knot will ya, don't get so defensive...I was commenting on the plant, not the lizard...


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks like Boo is spot on.  How wet is your soil?  We are looking at your plant not your pet.


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Plus not a good pot to grow in.  Get a 5 gal pot at your local grow store.  We can help...if you want.  Tells about what you are doing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Killing what. Who ever you are. Thats her first time. I didn't feed her. She went on her own. So,lets get that straight. All my animals are healthy and well taken care of. Lmfao.  Troll


He is no troll my friend but he knows how to grow weed.


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Brother Boo is a lot of things but sure ain't no troll ....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

Rakim said:


> My Dragon taking a look at the goods.  Even sampled a leaf or 3. Lmfao. She's going to be High.


I once had a chicken peck up a 714 qualude. I watched it all day,  never affected it at all.
Maybe I should have eaten the   chicken.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Im the Troll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

But I agree you need a Bigger pot


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Not trying to be a prick but those plants need much more then a big pot. The plant on the right is in a blue 5gall bucket and looks sick as hell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not trying to be a prick but those plants need much more then a big pot.


Now ya gone and opened a can of worms LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not trying to be a prick but those plants need much more then a big pot. The plant on the right is in a blue 5gall bucket and looks sick as ****.




yeah , doh , more cal-mag and I would give them 2 more weeks to harvest

oh the nerve


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

Careful you guys Rakim Has a can of Whoop Azz and is gonna dump it all over you.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

I hope is better at fighting to then feeding his girls. 
Im starting to think the Lizard is watering the plants. Even he looks like he is saying,,,bro feed these bitches I can't pee anymore.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Careful you guys Rakim Has a can of Whoop Azz and is gonna dump it all over you.....








he better bring a lunch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope is better at fighting to then feeding his girls.
> Im starting to think the Lizard is watering the plants. Even he looks like he is saying,,,bro feed these bitches I can't pee anymore.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

awwwwww , have a kiss


(for some reason I am craving some exotic fruit)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awwwwww , have a kiss
> 
> 
> (for some reason I am craving some exotic fruit)
> ...


Over the shoulder boulder holders
The the crouch sling


----------



## boo (Jan 20, 2022)

Rakim said:


> Killing what. Who ever you are. Thats her first time. I didn't feed her. She went on her own. So,lets get that straight. All my animals are healthy and well taken care of. Lmfao.  Troll


would you like for me to be your own personal troll...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Don't expect getting any water.


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

boo said:


> would you like for me to be your own personal troll...


Ha ha...I wouldn't wish that on anybody


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awwwwww , have a kiss
> 
> 
> (for some reason I am craving some exotic fruit)
> ...


now that you mention it some melon seems to come to my mind ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Water melon my favorite  Yum-o
Oh and fried catfish too.
This is a cheap catfish trap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Growdude (Jan 21, 2022)

The things I learn here.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Growdude said:


> The things I learn here.


It's all fake news.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> would you like for me to be your own personal troll...


S ****


----------



## Rakim (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Plus not a good pot to grow in.  Get a 5 gal pot at your local grow store.  We can help...if you want.  Tells about what you are doing.


First off, I researched pot size and for the size of my tent 2 gallons a fine.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

Ok


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

Never grew in anything smaller than 3 gallon pots myself. Good luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

I like solo cups myself , ever do a solo cup challenge ?
Everyone else grows in one to see who gets the largest yield


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

I guess a small pot is fine if you grow small plants. But my plants suck a five gal pot dry in 3 days.  I would have to water every day....to much work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

We did a Medicine bottle grow on here yrs ago. Funny as hell.
The smaller the pot the smaller the plant. When I grow my dank I want as much as I can get because it takes time to grow it to harvest and you can't get that time back.
I grow in 5 gallon containers. Like pute said my plants would suck a 2 gallon pot dry to quick. But if that's the harvest you want I see nothing wrong with it. I know a few on here who grow in 3 gallon pots but don't know anyone growing in anything smaller.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

I do know a commertial grower that grows in 3 gal pots.  Grows with 8 tables and 8 plants per table.  But he uses a drip system on a timer.  You could easily do that using smaller pots.  The bad thing about growing indoors is you can't leave....there is always something that needs attention.  Growing outdoors would be much less restrictive IMO. Except harvest time.....Ask Big what he does in Oct/Nov


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> I do know a commertial grower that grows in 3 gal pots.  Grows with 8 tables and 8 plants per table.  But he uses a drip system on a timer.  You could easily do that using smaller pots.  The bad thing about growing indoors is you can't leave....there is always something that needs attention.  Growing outdoors would be much less restrictive IMO. Except harvest time.....Ask Big what he does in Oct/Nov


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

Weird what the mind does. When I first seen this pic I thought you were fishing because of those bent poles.


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

Rakim said:


> S ****


I'm not sure what that means, in english please...


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

^^^^^^Uh-oh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm not sure what that means, in english please...


I used my language translator and it ain.t good


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I like solo cups myself , ever do a solo cup challenge ?
> Everyone else grows in one to see who gets the largest yield



Roster the Troll￼ getting ready to go to doctors' office.  Have fun


----------

